

Twitter OSCON coding puzzle - rvivek
https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/gfmhcts2/4c514633a989691d5b9e22f6440a2666

======
i0exception
I get this error - "You can't take this test now. Please contact
support@hackerrank.com for more details."

Edit :
[https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/gfmhcts2](https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/gfmhcts2)
seems to be the actual link, but when I try logging in, the error message says
that my credentials are invalid.

~~~
korzun
You either have to be registered for OSCON with that email/name or wait until
OSCON begins.

Just a guess.

~~~
kbar13
used my email which received the OSCON confirmation receipt and the name in
that email, no go. Must be waiting for the conference to start?

------
dominotw
Can somone post the text of the puzzle. I seem to be getting the same error "
you can't take.."

~~~
rvivek
Even now?

~~~
i0exception
"The login id and password combination is invalid. Please verify the
credentials."

------
rvivek
Can you try now? It works

~~~
meshko
nope

~~~
akshay3004
Can you please try again now?

